# Filtro Notch



## yukardo (Mar 23, 2007)

Saludos.

Alguien tiene un esquema de un filtro notch que hayan implementado y les haya funcionado para ver si es posible que me lo pasen. gracias por su atensión


----------



## l88_782 (Mar 25, 2007)

che yo hice un informe sobre esos filtros. va puse unas paginas ya que estube investigando ya que aca en Viedma Argentina se utiliza para decodificar el tv cable. pone en google "filtro notch l88_782"
es la segunda que aparese, hay vas a encontrar


----------

